# Male rats for adoption-Bucks, Hatboro area!



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Pet Name: Blaze and Squirt 

Breed: Rat 

Gender: Male 

Size: Medium 

Age: Young 

Hello, i am rehoming 2 sweet boys. They are afraid of my cat so a home without cats or somewhere away from cats will be just fine. I wish that i could keep them but right now i just can't. They are brothers and i would like it if they could stay together because they are a bonded pair and have been together since they were in their mother stomach, etc. They are both white like a albino but have the points like a siamese or himilain rat because they are half albino and half brown hooded. I still have the dad so if you really wanted to meet the dad then that is fine by me. Please these guys need another forever home. They are at least 8-11 months old so they are still pretty young still. They are for pet only please and there is a adoption fee for both of them together. If you are interested them please email me and call me( if you are going to call then call after 4:00 pm please and ask for laura. I can send pics to you when you email me, etc. Thanks so much, bye.


----------

